# General Question on pay ???Boston Area?



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's the wage package for Local 103 Boston for journeyman elec.

Scale: $38.57
Health & Welfare: $9.50
Pension: $5.55
Annuity: $4.80

Total package is $58.42/hr.


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks alot Yanici, I knew I was getting screwed on my side, and the other crafts as well... The little 40% bonus they are trying to pay us is still shorting me $1000 a week, at the base scale, not even including the benefits package... Anyone know about the operators??? Crane / Equipment Operators???


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> I knew I was getting screwed on my side, and the other crafts as well...


Why would you say this?

Why would you work for your current employer if this is the case?

Are you forced to work were you work?

Are you trained and licensed?

What are your employment skills?

Are contractors hiring in your area?


----------



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> Why would you say this?
> 
> Why would you work for your current employer if this is the case?
> 
> ...


If it's a job that requires the employee pay the "prevailing wage", then darylbnet22 might have a legitimate gripe. As you probably know, a lot of public jobs are bid with prevailing wages being required. This may or may not be the case here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My questions remains the same. 

Years ago I was the field superintendent working with a company that was on a federal housing project, they were suppose to pay prevailing wages. They were not, the owner told me he received a special exception form HUD for this project. I had no time agaist this project.

Well he got caught, he brought in each employee and offered them about 10% of what they were due and told them they could sign the paper and keep their job, or not sign it and be fired. I talked to each man telling them they could take a 6 months to find a job and still be ahead of the game if they asked for what they were due. To the man, they all signed the form stating he had paid them. 

I QUIT. While here are grey areas sometimes, IMO right is right and wrong is wrong, an employee is due what they are due, and anything short of that is cheating or stealing.

This was not a hard luck case for the contractor he was VERY SUCESSFUL and knew what he was doing, the prevailing wage was not an issue he overlooked.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jerk bosses are a dime a dozen. Thats part of being a boss.

But ripping off their employees while lining their own pockets by not paying them the prevailing wage is a disgrace.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

useless, incompetent employees are a dime a dozen...overstating their skills and qualifications are part of being an employee..

then steal from the company by coming in late, leaving early, or just dogging it is a disgrace...


man, did that sound bad...can't believe I actually typed it:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a two way street time bandits, material theft ECT and bosses that take advantage of employees, cheat on pay. There are dishonest people all over the place.


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for the lag response, SAT man had the net down, I stated that because this is our situation: Our Pipelaying barge is going to that area to do a job and we will be working with the union, we are taking on as many union hands as we can work, but the remaining specialty job positions will still be done by inhouse personnel (non-union hands). So in that context, our company is providing us a 40% bonus, but at the same time expect us to pay the Mass state tax of 5.3%, cutting it down to 34.7% roughly. Yes, the option to file and get all the state tax back is available, so with that it still could be 40%... As to your other questions, I am not licensed, but do have 20 years experience in electrical/electronics, see Welcome mat... So at that 40%, it would bring my scale up to $30.00hr which is still $8.57 below even the base scale info provided by Yanici, not mention to look at the total package of $58.42hr. This is what the companys sale on this was, this 40% would bring our pay up to approximately the same as the union hands we will be working with... But at the same time, when we asked for proof of this, they will NOT provide the detailed union pay scale for the crafts, which is for Local 25, marine division... They also said that the reason that the amount was lower than previous bonuses was because that Local 25s hands had not seen as many raises as we have had, more bull****... Now we can look at it as this opportunity does give us more money than we would be making in the Gulf of Mex. and be happy... But, to me, the company should not have tried to bull**** us in to thinking that we are going to be equal to their scale... Our company is on a schedule basis, so keeping the key employees is beneficial to the timeline, and that is why they try to smooth things over, instead of laying down the law, and pissing us off... And yes there are many other jobs available, as you all know, but I have been with this company for 6 years, and gotten tired quick of the shutdown routine... So back to the issue, with this info, what do you think is fair??? Provided that we do live in the south and have a lower cost of living. At the same time, I know of many hands that travel to the north just for the gravy as I was a previous IBEW hand myself... And on top of it all most of the union hands that do will be showing up to help will be from the south, because the northern hands already have positions... So looking at it for me losing $800 to $1000 a week is a little steep... Thoughts???


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There are several ways to look at this.

From you POV you think the company is trying to pull a fast one on you.

But they may feel (rightly or wrongly) that as a long term employee you are getting more money then normal, if you get a cost of living allowance while on site then the extra pay is a nice benefit and they are being generous. At the end of the project you will have a job and the others from Boston will be on the bench.


Do you get a per diem or cost of living allowance for fod and hotels?


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

NO Perdiem or allowances, because we live onboard the Barge offshore...
The point was that the company shouldn't have tried to make it sound like we would be equal to the Union wages... They should have laid down the law, take or leave it... And by doing that, 80% would have left, if they would have took that attitude, but they try to word it carefully to smooth it over us... IF the scale is correct, what is so hard about showing us the other Union hands scale... We are going to find out once we get there anyway, unless they can get all 30 to 40 hands to stay quite about it...

See the basis for this problem is that most electricians in the south only get $15 to $18, and with the 40% bonus bringing them up to $23 - $26 hr, we will have 4 inhouse ones at that pay. They will still be making considerably less than even the Deckhands, some with no experience at all... Even myself at $30hr bonus scale, will be equal to the deckhands pay, and not even close to the union electricians base scale of $38.57... 

As is all these cases, if our hands would stick together and walk, at least we would be proving a point to this company, in standing up for what we think is right... But on the other side, all hands won't go through with it, so you can't make an impact if only 5 to 10 outta 30 or 40 will do it...


----------



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

Daryl, a couple of things. Those wages posted are for "licensed journeyman" electricians, which your not. Even if this is a "prevailing wage" job you would fall into a different job category. You will need to find out if the employee is required to meet wage scale, by law. And, if so, what your job description is and what your wage scale should be. If you need to, you can call IBEW Local 103 in Boston. I'm not sure you fall under their jurisdiction anyway. Check it out before you lose your job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not saying I disagree with you, but companies often try to smooth over the truth, feeling you guys would not understand or basically LYING because they can't handle telling the truth..In either case BIG MISTAKE.



> But they may feel (rightly or wrongly) that as a long term employee you are getting more money then normal. At the end of the project you will have a job and the others from Boston will be on the bench.


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

brian john said:


> At the end of the project you will have a job and the others from Boston will be on the bench.


As stated in the previous threads, these union hands will mostly be from the south anyway!
Are you or have you ever been in the union?
I have and understand the operations, as a journeyman electrician in the IBEW, previously... 
I have worked that routine, of going from job to job in the construction side...
So I guess, that part of me, wants to see our rights protected, just as the union stands for their hands...
Just because, we have decided to stick with working with one company, doesn't make it ok for them to short change us, if anything they should be thankful for the loyalty and be a little more rewarding...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

make sure that you are comparing apples to apples.

the rates yanici posted are for an "A" journeyman in local 103

there are other ratings...for example, in NYC there is an "M" rating, which is essentially a 'maintenance electrician', there rate is quite a bit less than the rate for an "A" man in NYC.

Also, you mentioned that the union hands on board are from Local 25, their payrates are not necessarily the same or even close to 103. 

for example in NY, there is local 3 and local 363...363 rates are quite a bit lower than 3's. Causes a bit of a problem in NYC, since they are both legitimate unions (depending on who you talk to) and compete for the same work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> As stated in the previous threads, these union hands will mostly be from the south anyway!


You do not know this for a fact, Most northern Union towns IN MY EXPIERENCE are tough on allowing travelers

]


> Are you or have you ever been in the union?


I have been a Union member for 30 years, I have owned and operated a Union Shop for 23 years.



> I have and understand the operations, as a journeyman electrician in the IBEW, previously...


BUT at present you are not and may or may not fall under union rules in Boston.



> I have worked that routine, of going from job to job in the construction side...


Not my cup of tea I have only worked for 7 companies in 37 years, I prefer to work for the same company.



> So I guess, that part of me, wants to see our rights protected, just as the union stands for their hands...


The point is as an open shop employee you may not have any rights in this except to decide to work with the rules the company set or quit.



> Just because, we have decided to stick with working with one company, doesn't make it OK for them to short change us, if anything they should be thankful for the loyalty and be a little more rewarding...


Look I would not have handled this like your company did, but the fact is they are offering you a 40% bonus, not exactly short changing you, if they sent you to Florida to do the same job (if this is possible) you'd make 40% less for the same work.

Over the years I have worked where employees made more than I did, heck my first Union job I was listed as a "R" worker on a commercial job, even though I was the foreman. This was an overtime job, during off hours the apprentices made more that I did (They got double time while I only got 1-1/2 pay. I choose to accept it. MY choice.

You have a choice, be a disgruntled employee and accept it. Raise heck with everyone and maybe your fellow employees will benefit, as you are fired, or quit.


----------



## Darylbnet22 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input, on this issue...
As is stands, not enough hands will back the issue, to try and get the bonus raised... 
Later...


----------



## ailat (May 24, 2007)

*Abolish The Unions!!!!!!!!*

Get Rid Of The Unions!!!!
If We Had No Union It Will Be Like England, Every Man For Himself. So You Would Find Instead Of Complaining About Union Wages Of $30-$40 Per Hour, Being A Skilled Worker With Experience You And Other Co Experienced Workers Would Negotiate An Even Better Wage. I Know This Sounds A Bit Unrealistic But What Happens Is The Skilled Workers End Up Being In Demand And Wages Rise Way Above The Current Union Rates And The Unskilled Workers Make What They Deserve. This Way Everyone Strives To Be Better In Order To Make The Big Money. *abolish The Unions And Reap The Rewards!*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We'll it might be worth a try (Abolishing Unions), But I do not think history bears this out.....Your theroy.


In the Washington DC area the residential market is almost 100% open shop. They have the lowest wages and NO BENEFITS.......


----------



## sparky247 (May 26, 2007)

ailat said:


> Get Rid Of The Unions!!!!
> If We Had No Union It Will Be Like England, Every Man For Himself.


LOL
England? Stop it your too funny. Your Killin me! 

I always have said if all of us were to join the union we all could make $200 per hour plus bene's
Sounds preposterous? Well look at the 2 largest unions & what they make? 
Doctors & Lawyers.


----------



## ailat (May 24, 2007)

Every man for himself I say! 
Pay should be on a sliding scale with experience.
I am licensed and have been a tradesman for 12 years, why should some new kid just out of his apprenticeship get paid the same?????
ITS NOT RIGHT!


----------



## sparky247 (May 26, 2007)

And I'm approaching 60 and retirement.. I'm slow, won't climb ladders, not a forman or management, and bitter that all I make is scale while all my friends have passed me up over the years. Your saying I should be at the top of the pay slide since I stayed around. I could be driving a Lexus? I like your thoughts. You convinced me! THANKS


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am a Union contractor and the KIDS just out of apprenticeship do not make what my expierenced men make....But if you are in construction, I carefully say this, but if they do have most of it down to do quality installations after 5-years in a program, maybe they should become a plumber.

If it was everyman for his self...you'd most likely have no retirement, health care, pay for your own education.

No I am no major Union promoter and there are some real issues with the unions. But they set a standard so even open shop workers benefit.


----------



## g2cool (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the Boston area and I am looking for a Boston electrician job. I am licensed and bonded. If anyone has and leads for me I would really appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## g2cool (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

g2cool;5157[RIGHT said:


> [/RIGHT]90]Hello


It's a 4 year old thread. Try starting a new thread of your own after you go to the intro thread and tell everyone about yourself. Welcome aboard.


----------

